# Had an Interview



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm studying to become a teacher, but in order to join the school of education at my school you have to apply and then go through an interview with two different professors (one with the school of education and one outside of it). My interview was today, and I was slightly terrified.

I knew one of the professors interviewing me (which I was only told about after signing up for the interview but oddly enough she's the one who helped me put together to portfolio that I turned in to apply), so that helped a bit. I was still nervous around her, especially with another stranger there, but it was at least better than two complete strangers.

I was definitely awkward, especially towards the beginning of the interview. I froze up quite a bit when they asked me about my strengths, which is just about the worst time to possibly freeze up. I'm sure that didn't help in my favorite, but it was early on in the interview, so I'm hoping the rest of the interview made up for it. We did return to the strengths later (quite possibly because my inability to really answer the first time), and I think I answered a lot better than before.

We talked about my "quietness" a lot. (I'm pretty sure that's the only word they used to describe it.) Of course I know they talk to everyone about their weaknesses since I've talked to other people who were interviewed, but I still think we spent a lot more time on it than other people do their weaknesses. Mostly they wanted to know how I planned on overcoming my quietness when teaching, which is obviously important. I think I managed to give some pretty good answers, even if they were a bit awkwardly delivered. Luckily, the professor I know has seen me give a presentation before, and she even spoke to me then about that presentation and how well I did. That was definitely a plus in the interview I think.

Overall, I wouldn't consider it a great success. I could have answered a lot of questions better and come across as a lot more confident. Still, I think it was a success overall. They were very understanding and seemed to think that I was capable even with my quietness. One of the professors even made the comment that at least I was aware of my weaknesses. She said most people aren't, so I'm actually better off there since I'm working on it. Plus, the other aspects of the interview seemed to go well.

I find out whether I got accepted on Friday. As far as I know they never actually turn people down, but of course I'm still a bit nervous. I'm just trying to focus on the positives though. I actually got through the second interview of my entire life, and I didn't make myself look like a complete idiot. As far as I'm concerned, that's a good thing.


----------



## Jaymay (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck! Hope you're accepted. I'm glad you could turn the interview around. I also have an interview in a few days and am bracing myself for several awkward moments. I always tend to freeze up at interviews.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

You've probably had your interview by now, but I hope it went well! If you haven't had it then I hope you do well.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey hmweasley. It sounds like you did well despite some of the missteps in the beginning. I hope you hear good news on Friday!


----------



## AChemicalNuisance (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey there, great to hear on becoming an educator.

I hope you get into the college and all the best!

I'm sure it wasn't as bad as you believed it to be. I had an interview for a work-study job with teaching kids and I didn't think I did well. To my surprise, I got the job. 

Hey, all the best!


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Just for an update, I found out the other day that I got into the program. They were actually a few days late telling me, and I'd begun to panic a bit. She apologized multiple times for letting me know so late, but I'm just thankful to finally know. So, yay!


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats! It's really nice seeing people make positive steps in their life on this forum as it's really inspiring and motivating. Time to celebrate! I wish you the best on your journey ahead!


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks, guys!


----------

